# Bonnie's little boy is growing... a bit



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL he is so cute I had to take some more pictures of him: 


























Spooked by my mom's dog:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG HES SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I love the ears


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable! And, I agree, those ears are pretty unique, too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! His ears are wicked cute, but they are slowly straightening out. Needed a little BoSe. 

Ok, a few more:









Next to sister:









Lets face it, his sister knows how to look cute too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww...he is so cute!! And little!  Sissy looks like she's a 5 weeker next to a newborn! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant believe how tiny!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh woe! small!!! 

how old are they now?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooo in love!!!!! I'm a freak for buckskins and then you throw in the fact that he's a pocket baby! Eeeeeek too cute.  :lovey: 

I had NO idea that ear issues could be a Selenium deficiency by the way...... I wish I had known that 8 weeks ago.....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashley both babies are so, so darn cute......but that little Tiny-Tim pulls my heart strings!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this the one Melissa is getting? He is such a little teacup!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I think she is getting Spices little guy Jen


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope, that is Spice's boy she is getting.  Who is a wild and crazy and healthy as can be now.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh- they are soooooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.......  :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are the cutest!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So very cute, love the buckskin.


----------

